# Deer Creek



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Hit DC this week and caught the first open water fish of the season for me. Wallsburg area had tons of people, but a lot were catching fish. The fish were not down very deep. I only had a few minutes but went home with dinner  Caught on a marshmallow/gulp trout worm combo from shore......blame the fiance for the filter on the photo...haha


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Healthy looking bugger, looks delicious! Good for you


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to get out. Thanks for dropping by! Long time...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice brook trout.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Great fish. Oh and nice watch


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Nice brook trout.


HUH?!? Where?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can tell by the spots. By the shape and spacing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol looks like a rainbow to me


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The fish in the picture is a Rainbow Trout. Hatchery pet. Finless Freddy.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Brookbow!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> You can tell by the spots. By the shape and spacing.


Definitley a Rainbow. Brook trout are in the char family and have light spots with a dark background while trout have dark spots on a light background.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

At first i thought it was a cuttyrainbrown, but the spacing of the spots gave it away.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

You guys are all wrong...It's a vintageBow, produced when a rainbow Trout is crossed with a sepia instagram filter......

And the watch is an Invicta.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

[/quote]


Andymansavage said:


> And the watch is an Invicta.


I recognized that Invicta when I came across the photo. Subaqua Noma III, Grey on Grey for me.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Brookbow!


+1 :lol:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Its a brook trout. Its a rainbow trout. Its SUPER TROUT!!! (freak, its a fish  )


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot humor isn't allowed here.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Where's the humor? Ya gotta use the humor font if you want people to think you're funnin'.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> I forgot humor isn't allowed here.


I thought it was funny. Even in the unlikely event ya weren't joking.


----------

